# Beer can chicken



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks.

A while ago I posted a recipe for "Beer Can Chicken". It is AWESOME ! It is easy to do but kind of tough to get the thing to stand up on the can when you put it on the grill. I always just used one of those disposable foil cake pans and put it right on the grill. I just got back from Bass Pro Shops in Auburn Hills. Right by the checkout they had a big rack of "Chick-Cans". It's just a rack that you put the can in and then slide the chicken over the top. The rack makes it so the chicken won't tip over so easily.
Heck it was only $10 so I thought I'd give it a try. I know what's for dinner tonight !  

Here's a pic of a very good idea.










Happy eating !


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I just got back from there (picked up an outhouse blind) and I missed seeing the can rack.

 

Gee......guess I have an excuse to go back now !


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

How high should the burner be on when cooking the chicken?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Knockoff's recipe calls for Vernors. Man, is that ever good.

Low heat....


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Bully,

you should use indirect heat. I usually do it low to medium. I have a three burner gas grill and I set the chicken in the drip pan over the middle burner and leave it off and then set the two outer burners at low to medium.

Ralf,

never thought of that. Vernors sounds like a great idea. I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I've used Dr. Pepper as well with great results. I usually do around 4 at a time. One with beer, one with vernors, etc. Each chicken has a different hint of flavor.


----------



## bully06 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jpollman _
> *Bully,
> 
> you should use indirect heat. I usually do it low to medium. I have a three burner gas grill and I set the chicken in the drip pan over the middle burner and leave it off and then set the two outer burners at low to medium.
> ...


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

If you have to feed a bunch of people I use my electric brinkman.Take the chimney off and use it as a grill. Its a tight squeeze but it will do 5 chicks.Put in some wood chips and what a flavor.Also drill a hole in the center of the liner so the grease can drain out.


----------

